

Kepler team just announced the discovery of FIVE new planets - genieyclo
http://blogs.usatoday.com/sciencefair/2010/01/nasas-kepler-mission-finds-5-new-planets.html

======
JoeAltmaier
More new planets discovered, our knowledge of our Universe expanded by a large
percentage. And I find I can't get very excited. This syndrome needs a new
name: Cosmic-mindblowing-discovery-burnout syndrome doesn't roll of the
tongue.

